# Black Morels & Yellow Morels??



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I was looking at our Audubon's North American Mushrooms' book yesterday, for whatever reason.
In the book on morels it only showed and stated that there are black morels and yellow morels. Never do they speak of, or show pics of, a grey or white morel. Are these 2 types of morels just in our head or are we not calling them what they are??:sad: Could Audubon be wrong? No....

On another note I have been watching 5 of the slowest growing morels ever in my yard. One has only grown an inch this week and a couple others have grown 2 inches. Slow growers them grey morels. (if they exist):lol:

I also have been knocking over halfrees thinking they were something else! Dummy! Can't fix stupid.ne_eye:


----------



## brybrain (Jan 6, 2007)

From everything I've seen in growth studies and read about the subject, grays and whites are simply blacks and yellows that haven't fully matured.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Grays, whites & yellows are all the same morel at different growth rates. They are all Morchella esculenta . Blacks are Morchella angusticep. Half frees are Morchella semilibera. The last true morel to fruit is Morchella crassipes. The Big Foot !!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

While I'm at it here is something to think about. From left to right 1. Morchella angusticep 2. Either an Albino or sterile Morchella esculenta 3. Morchella esculenta ( Gray stage ) 4. Morchella semilibera 5. Verpa bohemica ( False Morel )


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Mushroom Jack said:


> Grays, whites & yellows are all the same morel at different growth rates. They are all Morchella esculenta . Blacks are Morchella angusticep. Half frees are Morchella semilibera. The last true morel to fruit is Morchella crassipes. The Big Foot !!


Agreed...


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I pretty much agree with Mushroom Jack. 

There is some confusing information about the black morels that include two other species, morchella conica and morchella elata. I get the conica, but the elata I think is just another name for the angusticeps.....you can search on it and get a lot of information about those or check in some books.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Paperboy 1 said:


> I was looking at our Audubon's North American Mushrooms' book yesterday, for whatever reason.
> In the book on morels it only showed and stated that there are black morels and yellow morels. Never do they speak of, or show pics of, a grey or white morel. Are these 2 types of morels just in our head or are we not calling them what they are??:sad: Could Audubon be wrong? No....
> 
> 
> I also have been knocking over halfrees thinking they were something else! Dummy! Can't fix stupid.ne_eye:


 
i found abunch of half frees today an fried them tonight..goooooooooood


----------



## WALLEYE_1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Must be true! I went to my giant white spots and found a bunch of small blones and huge greys. last year they were as big as beer cans


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

Oldgrandman said:


> I pretty much agree with Mushroom Jack.
> 
> There is some confusing information about the black morels that include two other species, morchella conica and morchella elata. I get the conica, but the elata I think is just another name for the angusticeps.....you can search on it and get a lot of information about those or check in some books.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i always thought the blacks taste better too but last night i stuffed some whites and big greys with crab and cream cheese and baked them. YUMMY


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I know what you mean about the different looks of some of the blacks Koby. I always attributed that to the environment they grow in, soil-trees-temps etc... Very fascinating topic for sure.


----------

